# [SOLVED] Dependecy info is missing

## rzabcio

Witam. Przerwałem skrypt uruchamiający net.eth0 - zorientowałem się bowiem, że pomyliłem się w konfiguracji. Od tego czasu pojawia się przy próbie uruchomienia:

```
# /eth/init.d/net.eth0 restart

* Dependency info is missing! Please run

*             # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix it.
```

(czy coś w tym guście).

W każdym razie usługa się nie uruchamia. Co więcej nie mogę zamknąć systemu! Pojawia się info o tym, że "there is no more processes in this runlevel" i od tej chwili nic nie mogę zrobić. Na innych konsolach klawiatura nie działa. Pozostaje twardy reset. Po uruchomieniu wspomnianego depscana... niewiele sięzmienia, natomiast po twardym resecie powyższy błąd wyskakuje przy uruchamianiu już pierwszej usługi.

Zaznaczam - nic innego nie robiłem w systemie. Mam nadzieję, że to nic takiego. Proszę o pomoc - Kile + magisterka czeka...  :Sad: 

:: EDIT ::

Przeryłem forum (póki co PL) i nie widzę rozwiązania... Czy pomoże ponowny emerge baselayout'a?

:: EDIT ::

Po tym poście wnioskuję, że przerwanie restartu net.eth0 spowodowało uszkodzenie skryptów startowych. Dobrze myślę? Warto je przejrzeć?

Dodatkowo wydaje mi się, że depscan.sh nic nie robi ponieważ odtwarza on odpowiednie pliki tylko wtedy, gdy potrzeba. Czy można zatem coś skasować przed jego uruchomieniem? Tylko co? depchace i deptree?[*]Last edited by rzabcio on Wed May 10, 2006 2:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Grosik

Sprobuj uzyc 

```
/sbin/depscan.sh -u
```

u mnie to pomoglo na ten blad.

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki, Grosik! Pomogło.  :Smile: 

Po powyższym jeszcze restart i jest pięknie. Niepotrzebnie spanikowałem.  :Smile: 

----------

